# replacement keys with no original



## njperson1984 (Jun 16, 2011)

I ended up losing both of my original keys for my 03 350Z in short succession and am looking at my options with as little dealership interaction as possible.

I am looking at buying the key blank from Original Keyless

I've seen advice that you can go to certain independent locksmiths who can then cut and program the key for much less than the stealership. Can you do this even if you don't have either original key? Or do I need to go to the dealership?

Can any dealership do it, or does it need to be the one it was purchased at? FYI I am the 2nd owner of the car, so I don't think I'm on record with the dealership, though it is local to me and I have the title (obviously) & original invoice.

At this point, I'm only looking to get the key done and I'll tackle the fob later... thanks for your advice in keeping the costs down!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need the key code in order to get the key cut, or have the locksmith code the key from one of your locks. Obviously, the first is easier and cheaper. Providing you have sufficient proof of ownership, which it sounds like you do, any Nissan parts dept. will be able to get your key code. As far as initializing the key to your vehicle, any Nissan or Infiniti dealer can do that, or any shop or locksmith that has the equipment to do it. You'll have to call your local locksmith(s) to see if they have the ability to do that. I would get at least two keys made, as any additional key made later will require having to have all the keys initialized again.


----------



## njperson1984 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks SMJ.

I called the dealership today to try to get the code and was told the only option was to tow the car to their place. I feel I am being lied to  

might have to try another couple of dealers.


----------



## Johnson Cooper (Feb 4, 2016)

That blank looks exactly like the one for my 2012 Accent. I have spoken with a local Locksmith In Chicago that has the appropriate cutter too. The locksmith usually charges $17 to cut a key, but less if you provide the blank. I have ordered the blank and will let everyone know how it turns out.


----------

